#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Information needed regarding BTech projects

## smr704

hi..i am a 2nd year eletrical and electronics student of MIT, manipal. I want to do some project related to my branch. can anyone suggest me some name of the projects which i can do during holidays. and please suggest me the places near kolkata.





  Similar Threads: Information technology kurukshetra Btech 8th sem final year pdf uptu syllabus for btech 8th sem information technology download pdf uptu syllabus for btech 5th sem information technology download pdf uptu syllabus for btech 3rd sem information technology download pdf Uptu syllabus for btech information technology download pdf

----------

